# Taking my dog to America



## coolbadger

Good morning All

Can I have some advice please on taking our dog to the USA.

We are planning on taking him via the Queen Mary II to the States rather than flying (small dog, heart condition).

We have been given a number of pieces of information and some of them contradict.

The Queen Mary will dock in New York so we are going on what is required for dogs entering that particular state.

1. Pet Passport. We have been told that we need a Pet Passport issued by DEFRA. However we have also been told that as we are staying and not intending to return to the UK that we need instead a dog export certificate. 

2. Tapeworm and tick treatment required and completed by a VET in the UK and documented.

3. Rabies injection. Carried out by and vet and a successful blood test carried out one month later. Then certified.

Any advice or comments would be most warmly welcomed.

Cheers all.


----------



## Bevdeforges

There is a Customs and Border Patrol document on importing pets to the US here: http://www.cbp.gov/ImageCache/cgov/content/publications/pets_2epdf/v1/pets.pdf

There is also the CDC regulations here: Bringing an Animal into the United States | CDC DGMQ
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## wendy.family

coolbadger said:


> Good morning All
> 
> Can I have some advice please on taking our dog to the USA.
> 
> We are planning on taking him via the Queen Mary II to the States rather than flying (small dog, heart condition).
> 
> We have been given a number of pieces of information and some of them contradict.
> 
> The Queen Mary will dock in New York so we are going on what is required for dogs entering that particular state.
> 
> 1. Pet Passport. We have been told that we need a Pet Passport issued by DEFRA. However we have also been told that as we are staying and not intending to return to the UK that we need instead a dog export certificate.
> 
> 2. Tapeworm and tick treatment required and completed by a VET in the UK and documented.
> 
> 3. Rabies injection. Carried out by and vet and a successful blood test carried out one month later. Then certified.
> 
> Any advice or comments would be most warmly welcomed.
> 
> Cheers all.


Hi, here is wendy. Have you taken your pet to USA. I will move to USA with my 3 labs accompanied me. But I don't know if there is a quarantine for pet to USA. And if there is, is there a way to avoid it? Your early reply will be highly appreciated.

Best Regards
Wendy


----------



## coolbadger

wendy.family said:


> Hi, here is wendy. Have you taken your pet to USA. I will move to USA with my 3 labs accompanied me. But I don't know if there is a quarantine for pet to USA. And if there is, is there a way to avoid it? Your early reply will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Best Regards
> Wendy


It depends greatly on where your dogs are at the moment. We travelled from the UK and had no problems whatsoever. We went a little overboard with documentation 'just in case'. We had European Pet Passport, export certificate, rabies injection and fit to fly exam. I believe only the last two are needed.

From the UK which is a rabies free zone there was no need for quarantine and we just collected our dog from Virgin Cargo after we cleared immigration.

Virgin incidentally were brilliant and were phoning us in the terminal at Gatwick with regular updates on what was happening.

At the Orlando Airport it was just as professional and our lad was fine after his long journey.

Hope that is useful.


----------



## Bevdeforges

wendy.family said:


> Hi, here is wendy. Have you taken your pet to USA. I will move to USA with my 3 labs accompanied me. But I don't know if there is a quarantine for pet to USA. And if there is, is there a way to avoid it? Your early reply will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Best Regards
> Wendy


Just to add a bit to what Coolbadger told you, there is no quarantine for bringing a pet into the US. (There used to be one for the state of Hawaii, but I have heard that even that one has been abolished now.)

This is the site you want to use CDC - Bringing an Animal into U.S.: Dogs - Animal Importation

While they speak of a "period of confinement" I don't believe it is actually a quarantine - it's more like being "confined to quarters" with their owners - and it only applies to un-vaccinated dogs and puppies too young to vaccinate.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## coolbadger

And an addition to Bev's excellent post.

Once you have decided how to transport your dogs then ask the carrier as they will tell you what is required.

We were very worried about the journey for our lad but he was absolutely fine. And he loves the Florida sunshine, almost as much as the air conditioning!


----------



## wendy.family

coolbadger said:


> It depends greatly on where your dogs are at the moment. We travelled from the UK and had no problems whatsoever. We went a little overboard with documentation 'just in case'. We had European Pet Passport, export certificate, rabies injection and fit to fly exam. I believe only the last two are needed.
> 
> From the UK which is a rabies free zone there was no need for quarantine and we just collected our dog from Virgin Cargo after we cleared immigration.
> 
> Virgin incidentally were brilliant and were phoning us in the terminal at Gatwick with regular updates on what was happening.
> 
> At the Orlando Airport it was just as professional and our lad was fine after his long journey.
> 
> Hope that is useful.


Hi, Is Coolbadger your name? Thanks a lot for your help. My pets are in China now. China is not a rabies free country, and my 3 labs will be transported to LA as check-in baggage. I never did it before, so really worry about them.


----------



## Gringo Dog

Bevdeforges said:


> Just to add a bit to what Coolbadger told you, there is no quarantine for bringing a pet into the US. (There used to be one for the state of Hawaii, but I have heard that even that one has been abolished now.)


Actually, I think the quarantine for Hawaii is still in effect if your pet has NOT had TWO rabies injections. If the pet has only had one, the quarantine is only 5 days.


----------



## mothello

coolbadger said:


> Good morning All
> 
> Can I have some advice please on taking our dog to the USA.
> 
> We are planning on taking him via the Queen Mary II to the States rather than flying (small dog, heart condition).
> 
> We have been given a number of pieces of information and some of them contradict.
> 
> The Queen Mary will dock in New York so we are going on what is required for dogs entering that particular state.
> 
> 1. Pet Passport. We have been told that we need a Pet Passport issued by DEFRA. However we have also been told that as we are staying and not intending to return to the UK that we need instead a dog export certificate.
> 
> 2. Tapeworm and tick treatment required and completed by a VET in the UK and documented.
> 
> 3. Rabies injection. Carried out by and vet and a successful blood test carried out one month later. Then certified.
> 
> Any advice or comments would be most warmly welcomed.
> 
> Cheers all.


Hello CoolBadger,
Did you ever get to take your pets on the QM2?
We are taking our dogs next year and would love to hear from you on the paperwork etc.
take care


----------



## coolbadger

mothello said:


> Hello CoolBadger,
> Did you ever get to take your pets on the QM2?
> We are taking our dogs next year and would love to hear from you on the paperwork etc.
> take care


We never did get onboard as our visa was delayed, over and over..... and then missed the last sailing of the year. We found out most of the info by contacting Cunard directly and they were most helpful.

The difference between flying your dogs over and taking them onboard ship is the kennel cough vaccine. It was not required by Virgin Atlantic but was a requirement for Cunard.

On refelction we were glad we flew with our dog. Virgin were marvellous and we had the presonal phone number of the agent who kept us informed of his whereabouts while we were panicking in the terminal!

He did really well even with his Cavalier King Charles heart problem. We stayed in Orlando overnight in the Sheraton and got him room service! Well he deserved it.

I hope that helps? If you need any more info please ask and I will see what I can find.

Best wishes to you.


----------



## mothello

Oh no. but good thing is your dog got to fly over. we have 2 english bulldogs and no airline wants to fly them especially in the month of May. :-(

i got hold of Cunard, they said it is pretty straight forward. Pet health certificate, and a rabies shot not older than 12 months - all based on travel to NY state. 
I can wait to sail. We have our bookings all done. I will post our experience on traveling with our dogs via QM2.


----------



## coolbadger

I would check on the Kennel Cough vaccine. I am sure it was a requirement but even if not it might be a good idea being in such close proximity to other dogs.

Quite jealous of your journey. We had already planned evenings in the onboard pub!

And yes PLEASE share your journey experiences. One day I will use the QM2.... one day!


----------



## mothello

Thanks, I will ask my Vets about Kennel Cough, it may just be a good idea to get it done anyway. Brilliant.

Our count down begins


----------



## QueenBee7

We brought our 2 Labradors, 2 Pomeranians and 3 cats with us from Australia. The requirements are listed under AQIS website but basically kennel Cough, Rabies, C5 I think it was, micro chipping, desexing, and breed is a requirements as you are not allowed certain types due to dog fighting etc. We used Jetpets they really do take care of your pets. The vaccinations have to be done a certain timeframe before departure.


----------

